# I am learning



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have learned that because a contractor cannot grow and make money without employees that the employees are in a way the ECs 'partners'. As partners they are entitled to demand a larger piece of the pie. Of course they deserve this regardless of the job making money or not, but I do not want to digress. The 'partner' employees are entitled to control how the company is run.

OK so considering employees would not earn a living without contractors or the customers I have to assume the employer and the customers are also entitled to treat the employees home and possessions as their own. 

After all the employee would not have these possessions if it where not for the work. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I can just see you listening to this in HR when you hired on. Shaking your head yes and saying ........... Deal!:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

:001_huh:

Is this some union spoof?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> :001_huh:
> 
> Is this some union spoof?


I am just applying what I learned here from LGLS, miller and a couple of others. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I have learned that because a contractor cannot grow and make money without employees that the employees are in a way the ECs 'partners'. As partners they are entitled to demand a larger piece of the pie. Of course they deserve this regardless of the job making money or not, but I do not want to digress. The 'partner' employees are entitled to control how the company is run.
> 
> OK so considering employees would not earn a living without contractors or the customers I have to assume the employer and the customers are also entitled to treat the employees home and possessions as their own.
> 
> After all the employee would not have these possessions if it where not for the work. :whistling2:


Duh!:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Miller says love thy union contractor, hate thine rat contractor, and electricians are unequal, but all electricians just the same.

But if what you say is true Bob, to hell with my nineties 19" Walmart TV, I am going over to the Hospital Administrator's house to watch the plasma with his wife!!! I like your thinking! He can have my wife instead, because as you said, the customers things are our things, and vice versa, right?


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Miller says love thy union contractor, hate thine rat contractor, and electricians are unequal, but all electricians just the same.
> 
> But if what you say is true Bob, to hell with my nineties 19" Walmart TV, I am going over to the Hospital Administrator's house to watch the plasma with his wife!!! I like your thinking! He can have my wife instead, because as you said, the customers things are our things, and vice versa, right?


Is his wife a babe?

I think Bob is signing the deed to his boss on his house tomorrow.

Bob needs more exercise. Just MHO.


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

milehiwire's (moving) picture:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bobba the Hutt??


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait a second - milehiwire's confession?!?


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

bob and george share panties from what I have heard. 

Dang! Just the thought of it! Gives me the creeps.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

milehiwire said:


> bob and george share panties from what I have heard.
> 
> Dang! Just the thought of it! Gives me the creeps.


I see the sensitivity training didn't work on you. Otherwise, you'd be more understanding. :jester:


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I see the sensitivity training didn't work on you. Otherwise, you'd be more understanding. :jester:


LMAO! Playground politics.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

milehiwire said:


> LMAO! Playground politics.


It's all in good fun. Go with the flow... There's really only a very few users who take stuff too personally. Pretty much all of the rank and file users can give as good as they get. The people who let things get under their skin go by the wayside soon enough. Just like in real life.


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> It's all in good fun. Go with the flow... There's really only a very few users who take stuff too personally. Pretty much all of the rank and file users can give as good as they get. The people who let things get under their skin go by the wayside soon enough. Just like in real life.


Like i said. Playground politics.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Marc, you're cuddling with the troll? 

I mean, regardless of the target... C'mon, man.


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

George Stolz said:


> Marc, you're cuddling with the troll?
> 
> I mean, regardless of the target... C'mon, man.


Naw, just release your panties from a wad there george.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That was a nice break from the typical serious nature of discussion on this here forum.

Honest to Gawd, I have not seen the Hospital Administrator, or his wife.

But probability is on my side, even if she's fat and old, it will be a step up! If she cooks and cleans regularly, he may never see his old lady again


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> Marc, you're cuddling with the troll?
> 
> I mean, regardless of the target... C'mon, man.


Yeah. I'm big on cuddling. Look out... :laughing:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> That was a nice break from the typical serious nature of discussion on this here forum.


What forum have you been reading? :laughing:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

milehiwire said:


> bob and george share panties from what I have heard.
> 
> Dang! Just the thought of it! Gives me the creeps.





George Stolz said:


> Marc, you're cuddling with the troll?
> 
> I mean, regardless of the target... C'mon, man.





milehiwire said:


> Naw, just release your panties from a wad there george.





MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I'm big on cuddling. Look out... :laughing:


Hey Nathan, somehow your site bounced me over to www.theblueoyster.com....:laughing:


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> That was a nice break from the typical serious nature of discussion on this here forum.
> 
> ...


:laughing:Ah, crap........... I just peed my pants. guess laundry is in order.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Miller says love thy union contractor, hate thine rat contractor, and electricians are unequal, but all electricians just the same.
> 
> But if what you say is true Bob, to hell with my nineties 19" Walmart TV, I am going over to the Hospital Administrator's house to watch the plasma with his wife!!! I like your thinking! He can have my wife instead, because as you said, the customers things are our things, and vice versa, right?


So in other words you can't come up with an intelligent response, I am not surprised. :no:


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> So in other words you can't come up with an intelligent response, I am not surprised. :no:


Bob, just a suggestion but maybe join a health club. You and (?) can share panties under your gym shorts and no one will ever know.

If you control your diet you may just lose some weight as well.

I think it will make you a happier person.

Looking out for your health and heart man.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> So in other words you can't come up with an intelligent response


As if... the original post was intelligent. 

It was not amazing Bob, to see the twisted mess you tried to make out of collective bargaining.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I have learned that because a contractor cannot grow and make money without employees that the employees are in a way the ECs 'partners'.


A contractor has no right to grow.



> As partners they are entitled to demand a larger piece of the pie. Of course they deserve this regardless of the job making money or not, but I do not want to digress. The 'partner' employees are entitled to control how the company is run.


How dare the associates take anything but a "take it or leave it" attitude?



> OK so considering employees would not earn a living without contractors


And considering contractors cannot make a living without employees...



> or the customers I have to assume the employer and the customers are also entitled to treat the employees home and possessions as their own.


No, a contractor and the customer trade money for work. They keep the work, so the employee has a claim to the earnings.



> After all the employee would not have these possessions if it where not for the work. :whistling2:


Even if there were no banks, people would still have money. 

Even if there were no HMOs, there would still be doctors and patients.

I don't have to go to the lumberyard for wood flooring, I can go directly to the wood flooring manufacturer. 

There is a difference between an electrician and a contractor. I doubt any electrician could earn much more than 200 grand a year working for themselves. But to contract out the labor of other electricians and skim off a part of their real value in exchange for what is basically headache-free employment, there's money to be made and the sky is the limit.

In the end, the difference between what anybody is paid and what they're really worth is called profit.

So when you think about it, a contractor is the epitome of laziness and wants to live off the backs of others, in fact live better than them, as a broker of labor and management/coordination services.

A sucessful contractor must also be a sucessful salesman, in that he has to declare himself king... and his sole source of income earning ability as his minions, and must get them to believe it. The very notion that a contractor claims HE pays his employees is actually laughable and totally inaccurate, they pay HIM! Because without the worker bees, the queen dies. Likewise, if the queen dies, so does the colony, but luckily, there are always plenty of other hives!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> A
> I
> A sucessful contractor must also be a sucessful salesman, in that he has to declare himself king... and his sole source of income earning ability as his minions, and must get them to believe it. The very notion that a contractor claims HE pays his employees is actually laughable and totally inaccurate, they pay HIM! Because without the worker bees, the queen dies. Likewise, if the queen dies, so does the colony, but luckily, there are always plenty of other hives!


I am at a total lose of words. You can't be this blind?


----------



## milehiwire (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't mind the union so much. I was kind of booted in through the back door. (Long story and really boring so I won't share.)

I had to go through a week long series of night classes of "indoctrination" The guy that led it said that he had had 32 different jobs the previous year and seemed very proud of it. I had to park my Toyota down the street from the IBEW for fear of retaliation and damaged body parts.

I thought to myself, "Self, as soon as it does not fit a need we are outta here."............ I soon was. Sorry that you union members can not share the portion of money I put into the pension fund because the BA's stole it.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I have learned that because a contractor cannot grow and make money without employees that the employees are in a way the ECs 'partners'. As partners they are entitled to demand a larger piece of the pie. Of course they deserve this regardless of the job making money or not, but I do not want to digress. The 'partner' employees are entitled to control how the company is run.
> 
> OK so considering employees would not earn a living without contractors or the customers I have to assume the employer and the customers are also entitled to treat the employees home and possessions as their own.
> 
> After all the employee would not have these possessions if it where not for the work. :whistling2:


 Deep Thoughts....by Bob Badger


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> But to contract out the labor of other electricians and skim off a part of their real value in exchange for what is basically headache-free employment, there's money to be made and the sky is the limit.


Wait a second, did you really just say that owning and running a successful electrical contracting business is "headache free employment" or did I read it wrong??


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> A contractor has no right to grow.
> 
> * Just as you have no right to work......or earn a living....etc.....*
> *You are WHACK man!!!! *
> ...


*So....just how many checks or green dollar bills have you actually and verifiably given or handed to your employer this year?*

*You really are entertaining at times!!!......*


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> I am at a total lose of words. You can't be this blind?


 
Brian, were you to disappear tomorrow (no, that's not a threat from a union goon) life will go on, the work will get done, the customers will be there. And so will the jobs...

So, exactly how important are contractors to the world? 

See... contractors mistakenly believe the world can't go on without them... 

But when you're skunked by a sidjobber you realize how insignifigant and unnecessary you really are.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

milehiwire said:


> I didn't mind the union so much. I was kind of booted in through the back door. (Long story and really boring so I won't share.)
> 
> I had to go through a week long series of night classes of "indoctrination" The guy that led it said that he had had 32 different jobs the previous year and seemed very proud of it. I had to park my Toyota down the street from the IBEW for fear of retaliation and damaged body parts.
> 
> I thought to myself, "Self, as soon as it does not fit a need we are outta here."............ I soon was. Sorry that you union members can not share the portion of money I put into the pension fund because the BA's stole it.


What BA stole what pension fund money? I eagerly await your reply... :whistling2:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Deep Thoughts....by Bob Badger


Well.. not that deep... :blink:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Forgery said:


> Wait a second, did you really just say that owning and running a successful electrical contracting business is "headache free employment" or did I read it wrong??


I was referring to the employees... I know I know... contractors all keep a candy dish of various drugs and medications right at their fingertips at all times... 

What'll it be today? A red one, or the blue??? :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LawnGuyLandSparky*  
_A contractor has no right to grow.

*Just as you have no right to work......or earn a living....etc.....*
*You are WHACK man!!!! *
*Stop touching and playing with live wires.....it ain't healthy for you dude!!!*



And considering contractors cannot make a living without employees...

*Employees cannot make a living without contractors you mean....*




There is a difference between an electrician and a contractor. I doubt any electrician could earn much more than 200 grand a year working for themselves. But to contract out the labor of other electricians and skim off a part of their real value in exchange for what is basically headache-free employment, there's money to be made and the sky is the limit.

*Again...your dictionary is misleading you....*

*An 'electrician' works for a 'Contractor'...so yes....his income is limited...even with your CBA...*

*A Contractors income is very much open to sky is the limit. Either alone or by hiring 'electricians'....*

In the end, the difference between what anybody is paid and what they're really worth is called profit.

*Nope....profit is what is left after ALL expenses and liabilities are paid for.*

So when you think about it, a contractor is the epitome of laziness and wants to live off the backs of others, in fact live better than them, as a broker of labor and management/coordination services.

*Somebody has to do it....or else...you would have to find something else to do for a living.*

A sucessful contractor must also be a sucessful salesman, in that he has to declare himself king... and his sole source of income earning ability as his minions, and must get them to believe it. 

*Again...see above....*

The very notion that a contractor claims HE pays his employees is actually laughable and totally inaccurate, they pay HIM! Because without the worker bees, the queen dies. Likewise, if the queen dies, so does the colony, but luckily, there are always plenty of other hives!_
*
Originally Posted by LawnGuyLandSparky  
A contractor has no right to grow.

Just as you have no right to work......or earn a living....etc.....
You are WHACK man!!!! 
Stop touching and playing with live wires.....it ain't healthy for you dude!!!



And considering contractors cannot make a living without employees...

Employees cannot make a living without contractors you mean....

ABSOLUTELY FALSE!!!
This is the lie contractors perpetuate and NEED workers to believe in order to perpetuate their scam!!

You've beeen EXPOSED dude!!!

The WORK is OUT THERE!!!
The WORKERS are out there and ready!!!

YOU are just a LEACH sucking away the PROFIT fro UNDERPAYING your workers!!!

Just like a "commission" to a broker for an insurance policy! YOU aren't the insurer! YOu just peel off a good hunk for yourself!


There is a difference between an electrician and a contractor. I doubt any electrician could earn much more than 200 grand a year working for themselves. But to contract out the labor of other electricians and skim off a part of their real value in exchange for what is basically headache-free employment, there's money to be made and the sky is the limit.

Again...your dictionary is misleading you....

An 'electrician' works for a 'Contractor'...so yes....his income is limited...even with your CBA...

A Contractors income is very much open to sky is the limit. Either alone or by hiring 'electricians'....

In the end, the difference between what anybody is paid and what they're really worth is called profit.

Nope....profit is what is left after ALL expenses and liabilities are paid for.

Exactly. You SOLD 500 grand worth of labor and material to the customer. You paid 400 grand to the labor and for material and overhead. You profited 100 grand for accomplishing nothing but perpetuating your scheme.


So when you think about it, a contractor is the epitome of laziness and wants to live off the backs of others, in fact live better than them, as a broker of labor and management/coordination services.

Somebody has to do it....or else...you would have to find something else to do for a living.

There's enough of you to go around, and if there were none of you at all, each worker would contract on their own... and you'd actually have to sweat for a living...

A sucessful contractor must also be a sucessful salesman, in that he has to declare himself king... and his sole source of income earning ability as his minions, and must get them to believe it. 

Again...see above....

The very notion that a contractor claims HE pays his employees is actually laughable and totally inaccurate, they pay HIM! Because without the worker bees, the queen dies. Likewise, if the queen dies, so does the colony, but luckily, there are always plenty of other hives!
So....just how many checks or green dollar bills have you actually and verifiably given or handed to your employer this year?*

*A customer pays for the completed work,... who do you think causes that? YOU???  No.. you in turn hire ME to do it and tack on a profit for you.... because you have a phone number and a cubicle... *


*You really are entertaining at times!!!......*


Shado said:


> *So....just how many checks or green dollar bills have you actually and verifiably given or handed to your employer this year?*
> 
> 
> *All of it!*
> ...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Originally Posted by *LawnGuyLandSparky*
> 
> *A customer pays for the completed work,... who do you think causes that? YOU???  No.. you in turn hire ME to do it and tack on a profit for you.... because you have a phone number and a cubicle... *


...and insurance
and money to front the jobs
and an office and warehouse
and money to front the payroll for the months you don't get the work done fast enough to get a draw big enough to pay the bills
and trucks
and radios
and insurance
and power tools 
and tools you feel that you shouldn't have to provide to do electrical work


I don't need to go on, you know all this.

Those of you that want the government to supply you with work can move to China. If you don't like the free capitalist system you live in, move somewhere else. If you want all the jobs in the US to be union, you have the opportunity to do so by voting etc.

This thread is sad and ridiculous and a complete waste of time.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Originally Posted by *LawnGuyLandSparky*
> _A contractor has no right to grow.
> 
> *Just as you have no right to work......or earn a living....etc.....*
> ...


Drinking tonight?

I hope so or it appears you are absolutely out of your mind, so bent as to be unrepairable. Damaged goods.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Deep Thoughts....by Bob Badger


OK you want to jump in explain why what is good for the goose is not good for the gander?

Or are you just going to be like so many others and just make a joke when you read something you do not like? :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> As if... the original post was intelligent.


If it is not you should have no trouble explaining why it is not. 



> It was not amazing Bob, to see the twisted mess you tried to make out of collective bargaining.


Diversionary tactic, try staying on track ....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I have learned that because a contractor cannot grow and make money without employees that the employees are in a way the ECs 'partners'. As partners they are entitled to demand a larger piece of the pie. Of course they deserve this regardless of the job making money or not, but I do not want to digress. The 'partner' employees are entitled to control how the company is run.
> 
> OK so considering employees would not earn a living without contractors or the customers I have to assume the employer and the customers are also entitled to treat the employees home and possessions as their own.
> 
> After all the employee would not have these possessions if it where not for the work. :whistling2:



That's funny,I've been learning as well.Let's see,what have I learned...

1)Only a contractor is aloud to make any money and the labor get's what the CONTRACTOR see's fit.

2)If you don't like the terms of employment just quit.

3)A contractor is a good man trying to better himself.Labor is just a bunch of losers waiting for handouts and are basically not really all that important.

4)Despite what the laws are in this country the contractor get's to make all the rules and the one's that they don't like they can just ignore them.

5)Only union's bully and intimidate and every contractor out there play's by the rules and treat people fairly.

6)Every non union shop pays as much as the scale and offers comparable wages,yet next month when we take applications for apprenticeship the line will be down the block and around the corner...

7)Union members are brainwashed.The superior wages and benefits are just a figment of my imagination.

8)Collective bargaining and contract negotiations also don't exist and our contract is basically extorted from the contractors.

9)When a contractor fail's it was the union's fault.But for some reason little old local 98 has 350 signatory contractors....I wonder how they do it?

10)Since I'm a union member I'm a socialist,communist,can't think for myself and I have entitlement issues.

See Bob I've been learning a lot too.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Brian, were you to disappear tomorrow (no, that's not a threat from a union goon) life will go on, the work will get done, the customers will be there. And so will the jobs...


I learned years ago no one person is important, hell in the 70's we lost a president (Nixon) and do every 4-8 years and the country goes on as would contracting without me and any other contractor.



> So, exactly how important are contractors to the world?


 contractor are a 1.00 a dozen, workers are .01 cents a 100. More workers than contractors if you sat home till you died (no threat) no one would miss you either.



> See... contractors mistakenly believe the world can't go on without them...


You really believe this, most contractors I know realize the risk and realize work was here before them and will be after they are gone. But contractors as a group are necessary, and if you do not see this you really need some help. 



> But when you're skunked by a sidjobber you realize how insignifigant and unnecessary you really are.


To my knowledge no side jobbers do my type work, no hospital or data center allow's side jobbers, no side jobbers have a few million tied up in test equipment. But can another company do my work? IN A HEART BEAT. That is why I work so hard, something you fail to realize. Because I do not sling MC, or run EMT does not mean there is not hard work and risk involved. 

So when you steal hours (and it is stealing) as you have stated you are worse that then EC's you accused of all the stuff you have.

When you admitted you were a thief any respect I had for you as an electrician went out the window. STEALING IS STEALING. If a contractor steals from his men he is a low life and needs to be out of business, if an employee steals he is no better.

You sir are not a respectable member of the IBEW, you are what is wrong with the IBEW, a common low life thief. Because not only have you stolen from employers, you seem proud of this.


----------



## gmbjr (Mar 25, 2010)

Dude, no wonder the non union guys have the opinions they do with that attitude...you're off base a little here.....I agree with a few of the things you said, but......wow

damn it said reply to post, but put me back here.....was replying to lawnguysparky from page 1....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I am just applying what I learned here from LGLS, miller and a couple of others. :thumbsup:


LGLS has been missing.. are you sure you didn't lock the casket on the LIE (2) weeks ago during a UNION protest :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

> This message is hidden because Black4Truck is on your ignore list.


....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> LGLS has been missing.....



He is? Hmm. Hadn't noticed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> He is? Hmm. Hadn't noticed.


Your missing all the fun with having an ignore list 

Hey Peter.. fix your profile page so I can leave my thoughts on your front lawn :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Your missing all the fun with having an ignore list ...........



That's quite all right. Things are fine juuuuuuuuust the way they are, thank you!




Black4Truck said:


> ........Hey Peter.. fix your profile page so I can leave my thoughts on your front lawn :thumbup:


You don't have indoor plumbing yet?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

milehiwire said:


> Bob, just a suggestion but maybe join a health club. You and (?) can share panties under your gym shorts and no one will ever know.
> 
> If you control your diet you may just lose some weight as well.
> 
> ...


Lets see.. Milehi can't get the best of Bob using logic and facts, so he tries cheap shots and personal attacks :no:

What a sore loser


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Milehi ... tries cheap shots and personal attacks


It's wrong, but I do get a harmless chuckle out of it. :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I have learned that because a contractor cannot grow and make money without employees that the employees are in a way the ECs 'partners'. As partners they are entitled to demand a larger piece of the pie. Of course they deserve this regardless of the job making money or not, but I do not want to digress. The 'partner' employees are entitled to control how the company is run.
> 
> OK so considering employees would not earn a living without contractors or the customers I have to assume the employer and the customers are also entitled to treat the employees home and possessions as their own.
> 
> After all the employee would not have these possessions if it where not for the work. :whistling2:


Bob...we need to talk.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> It's wrong, but I do get a harmless chuckle out of it. :laughing:


Good to see your an honest man *and* a _shamless Troll :jester:_


----------

